
On the outrage at the new MacBooks - d3ckard
https://medium.com/@rradziszewski/on-the-outrage-at-the-new-macbooks-fb41827df9a5#.c4ltjjp59
======
dudul
I think this new MBP is all a trap. Apple released a shitty product on purpose
to identify all the brilliant designers, engineers, marketers out there who
spent the past week writing blog posts explaining how Apple sucks at
designing, engineering and marketing.

Now, they have a limitless list of awesome people who _really_ know their shit
to approach and try to hire. Nice move Apple!

